# Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !



## Strandkrabbe5

Warum sind die Fischereischein Prüfungen in MV so 
schwer geworden ? #d

Da stellt sich doch bei mir dié Frage auf, warum die 
Fischereischein Prüfung extrem schwer geworden ist, 

wenn es auf der anderen Seite den Touristen Fischereischein
gibt, dort brauchen die Angler gar keine Vorkenntnisse
besitzen ! #q:r

Die wissen gar nicht wie man einen Fisch betäubt ?

Das was ich heute auf einem Video gesehen habe hat mir 
gereicht ! :c


----------



## Eruzione

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

hey,

was war denn bei deiner prüfung so schwer bzw. was hast auf dem video gesehen...bei uns (sachsen) hatten wir genug material und konnten die fragen quasi auswendig lernen


----------



## ernie1973

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

"schwer" ist nur, was man nicht kann!

;O)

pauken hilft!

Ernie


----------



## fantazia

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Habe meine Prüfung 1996 mit 12 Jahren in sh gemacht.Also das war wirklich Kinderkrahm.Das die bei euch nun so schwer ist kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen.Gerade Sachen die einen interessieren lernt man doch im Schlaf.Wenn man vorher noch nicht geangelt hat und wirklich kein Plan hat muss man natürlich etwas mehr lernen.

Ich persönlich fände es aber sogar gut wenn die Prüfung schwer ist und nur Leute sie bestehen die sich dafür wirklich interessieren und was dafür tun.Würde sicher einige "Schwarze Schafe" abschrecken bzw. sie würden durchfallen.


----------



## Strandkrabbe5

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Genau als ich meine Prüfung damals gemacht habe, war 
das einfach ! 

Zu mir kamen schon mehrere Fischereischein Anwärter
die klagen möchten !|kopfkrat

Weil das Problem bei dem neuen 2010 MV Schein es gibt 
ca. 6000 Fragen aber keine offiellen Prüfungsantworten !

In den Seminaren in MV gibt es keine Übungsbögen zum
Lernen mehr ! #d

Wie sollen dann die heutigen Fischereischein Anwärter
Ihre Prüfung optimal vorbereiten ??

Das ist so als gebe man einen zukünftigen Kapitän
100000 Fragen und sagt die Antworten such Dir selber und 
lern Sie auswendig !
Danach darfst Du zur Prüfung ! #d


----------



## Strandkrabbe5

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



fantazia schrieb:


> Ich persönlich fände es aber sogar gut wenn die Prüfung schwer ist und nur Leute sie bestehen die sich dafür wirklich interessieren und was dafür tun.Würde sicher einige "Schwarze Schafe" abschrecken bzw. sie würden durchfallen.


 
Hast Du mal richtig nachgedacht ? #d

Was machst Du mit den Leuten die sich einen Touristen Fischerreischein kaufen die dürfen 28Tage lang ohne 
Vorkenntisse Fische töten ! #q:r


----------



## Dida

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Hallo,

ich komme aus Bayern und bei uns gibt es keinen Touristenschein- GOTT SEI DANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn ich manchmal an mein Hausgewässer komme und da so manche "Anglerkollegen" sehe frage ich mich ob die ihren Fischereischein im Lotto gewonnen haben! 
Da werden die Fische nicht betäubt und abgestochen sondern lebend in den Eimer geworfen oder Fische während ihrer Schonzeit gefangen und entnommen.
Wenn man die Vögel dann darauf aufmerksam macht bekommt man noch nen blöden Spruch!

Ich finde das der Angelschein ruhig schön schwer zu machen sein sollte!
Dann hätten viele gar keine Lust zu lernen und es
würden so manche "Idioten" nämlich keinen Schein bekommen!
Jeder der *ernsthaft* angeln möchte würde lernen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strandkrabbe5

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



Dida schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich komme aus Bayern und bei uns gibt es keinen Touristenschein- GOTT SEI DANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wenn ich manchmal an mein Hausgewässer komme und da so manche "Anglerkollegen" sehe frage ich mich ob die ihren Fischereischein im Lotto gewonnen haben!
> Da werden die Fische nicht betäubt und abgestochen sondern lebend in den Eimer geworfen oder Fische während ihrer Schonzeit gefangen und entnommen.
> Wenn man die Vögel dann darauf aufmerksam macht bekommt man noch nen blöden Spruch!
> 
> Ich finde das der Angelschein ruhig schön schwer zu machen sein sollte!
> Dann hätten viele gar keine Lust zu lernen und es
> würden so manche "Idioten" nämlich keinen Schein bekommen!
> Jeder der *ernsthaft* angeln möchte würde lernen!!!!!!!!!


 
Das ist soweit richtig von Dir ! 

Aber ich kann als Land nicht einerseits die Prüfung total 
schwer machen, aber auf der anderen Seite
für Touristen freies Angeln anbieten ohne Vorkenntnisse !#q

das ist so als ob jeder einen Führerschein braucht, 
nur Urlauber dürfen ohne Führerschein Auto fahren !

Da stimmt doch etwas im Gesetz nicht ! #d

Der neue 2010 Fischereischein schließt auch Bayern und 
die anderen Bundesländer ein weil auch Fagen von 
allen Bundesländern drinnen vorkommen ! 

Bis jetzt habe ich hier schon 15 Klagen vorliegen, und das 
werden wöchentlich mehr.

Wieder Leute ohne Verstand da oben...#d;+


----------



## Dida

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Wahrscheinlich läuft der Tourischein ganz gut!?
Bringt natürlich Touristen!
Touristen = Geld 
Könnte man jetzt ne fette Verschwörungstheorie aufstellen,
aber ich denke das da einige Kommunen was dagegen hätten den Tourischein abzuschaffen!!!!


----------



## Strandkrabbe5

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



Dida schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich läuft der Tourischein ganz gut!?
> Bringt natürlich Touristen!
> Touristen = Geld
> Könnte man jetzt ne fette Verschwörungstheorie aufstellen,
> aber ich denke das da einige Kommunen was dagegen hätten den Tourischein abzuschaffen!!!!


 
Kann sein die ersten Klagen wurden eingereicht ! 

Dann müssen halt die Prüfungsanforderungen runter ! |bigeyes


----------



## domi120

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Die Prüfung wird in Bayern erst wieder schwerer gemacht, wenn das Amt die Prüfung für unsere Hartz IV-Empfänger nicht mehr bezahlt. 

Prüfung leichter machen =  Hartz IV-Empfänger bestehen = keine Kosten mehr für eine 2. Prüfung


----------



## Eiwaz

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



domi120 schrieb:


> Die Prüfung wird in Bayern erst wieder schwerer gemacht, wenn das Amt die Prüfung für unsere Hartz IV-Empfänger nicht mehr bezahlt.
> 
> Prüfung leichter machen = Hartz IV-Empfänger bestehen = keine Kosten mehr für eine 2. Prüfung


 


...wie jetzt???? die ARGE zahlt die Prüfung |kopfkrat....das hab ich ja noch garnicht gewußt |kopfkrat *grübel*


----------



## mkraus81

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



Strandkrabbe5 schrieb:


> Genau als ich meine Prüfung damals gemacht habe, war
> das einfach !
> 
> Zu mir kamen schon mehrere Fischereischein Anwärter
> die klagen möchten !|kopfkrat
> 
> Weil das Problem bei dem neuen 2010 MV Schein es gibt
> ca. 6000 Fragen aber keine offiellen Prüfungsantworten !
> 
> In den Seminaren in MV gibt es keine Übungsbögen zum
> Lernen mehr ! #d
> 
> Wie sollen dann die heutigen Fischereischein Anwärter
> Ihre Prüfung optimal vorbereiten ??
> 
> Das ist so als gebe man einen zukünftigen Kapitän
> 100000 Fragen und sagt die Antworten such Dir selber und
> lern Sie auswendig !
> Danach darfst Du zur Prüfung ! #d


 
also ich habe im Februar meine Prüfung in MV gemacht und fand die am Ende gar nicht so schwer... klar man muss sich schon ein bischen vorbereiten... einfach hingehen und ankreuzen reicht nicht... 
Vorbereitung muss schon sein!


----------



## GolemX

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Wie kann man den die Prüfung schwer machen ? 
Du hast doch den Stoff den Du lernen kannst/sollst/musst, Das lernst Du fertig, alles was dran kommen kann ist in den Vorbereitungshefte/Unterlagen. 

@domi120 
Ehrlich, ich hab seltenst so ein dummes Gelaber gehört.


----------



## Tüdde

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Was mich an unserer MV-Prüfung stört, ist die Praxis-Entferntheit ganzer Themengebiete.
Über den Fang, die Versorgung, das Töten usw. der Fische und im allgemeinen über Angelpraxis wird gerademal das nötigste Abgefragt, während fast hauptsächlich so Sachen wie die Physik, Biologie und Chemie der Gewässer vorkommen.
Die Prüflinge sollten vor allem mit dem Umgang mit Fisch und Gewässer vertraut gemacht werden. Evtl. sollte es auch eine Praxisprüfung geben. Denn wass nützt es einem Angeleinsteiger, wenn er weiß, dass Wasser bei einer Temperatur von 4°C am schwersten ist, er dann aber immer beim Anschlag die Montage abreisst und die Fische denn alle mit einer Posenmontage an der Oberlippe durchs Gewässer schwimmen müssen?!


----------



## belle-hro

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Sorry, dass ich diesen Trööt nochmal hochhole (hab ich zu spät gesehen) #c


Strandkrabbe5 schrieb:


> Weil das Problem bei dem neuen 2010 MV Schein es gibt
> ca. 6000 Fragen aber keine offiellen Prüfungsantworten !
> *Darf ich mal fragen, wo du diese Zahl her hast?????? Da haste dich aber mächtig verzählt |uhoh:*
> *Der Pruefungskomplex von M/V zählt rund 1200 Pruefungsfragen!*
> *Was soll also die Panikmache? #q*
> 
> In den Seminaren in MV gibt es keine Übungsbögen zum
> Lernen mehr ! #d
> *Tatsächlich ja???? Es gab noch NIE offizielle Uebungsbögen in M/V!!!! Nur durch die Eigeninitiative einiger Ausbilder gibt es welche, die der Pruefung ähnlich sehen (als Testbögen). Denn die Pruefungsfragen sind vom Lallf veröffentlicht.*
> 
> Wie sollen dann die heutigen Fischereischein Anwärter
> Ihre Prüfung optimal vorbereiten ??


*Das ist doch ganz einfach. Man besucht einen Vorbereitungslehrgang bei einem guten Ausbilder!! Ich kenne alleine 5 Ausbilder, wo die gute Vorbereitung eine geringere Durchfallquote bedeutet, als bei vielen anderen (mich mal mit eingeschlossen |rolleyes).*

*Nur weil einige "Enttäuschte" ihre Pruefung versemmelten, sollte man nicht hier alles schwarzmalen #d*


----------



## la_familia_

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich diesen Trööt nochmal hochhole (hab ich zu spät gesehen) #c
> 
> *Das ist doch ganz einfach. Man besucht einen Vorbereitungslehrgang bei einem guten Ausbilder!! Ich kenne alleine 5 Ausbilder, wo die gute Vorbereitung eine geringere Durchfallquote bedeutet, als bei vielen anderen (mich mal mit eingeschlossen |rolleyes).*
> 
> *Nur weil einige "Enttäuschte" ihre Pruefung versemmelten, sollte man nicht hier alles schwarzmalen #d*




belle, ich glaub eher das der die oder das n Ding anne Birne hat... Also wirklich, wer diese Aussagen für glaubwürdig hält hat sie nich mehr alle..

Und die durchgefallenen Klagen natürlich erstmal fleißig. Schon klar, kost ja auch alles kein Geld.. Ich sach ma einfach denn pech gehabt. Pfrüfung zum Fischereiaufseher war auch schwer, ******* schwer und sind auch welche durchgefallen, aber trotzdem verklagt sicher keiner das Landesamt weil es zu schwer war. Gott steh mir bei und verpass dieser Person einen Maulkorb denn sie verbreitet einfach nur unwahre Tatsachen...#q


----------



## waldschratnrw

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



domi120 schrieb:


> Die Prüfung wird in Bayern erst wieder schwerer gemacht, wenn das Amt die Prüfung für unsere Hartz IV-Empfänger nicht mehr bezahlt.
> 
> Prüfung leichter machen =  Hartz IV-Empfänger bestehen = keine Kosten mehr für eine 2. Prüfung




sach ma Domi gehts´noch? Hartz IV Empfänger sind doch nicht unbegabter als Lohnempfänger.  Reichlich diskriminierend, deine Ansiocht.


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

in einigen bundesländern gab/gibt es die bestimmung, das fischereischeine anderer bl nur anerkannt werden, wenn sie unter "qualitativ gleichwertigen bedingungen" erlangt wurden.
ich nehme mal an man hat dadurch die bedingungen in manchen bl zur erlangung des scheins etwas verschärft um dem gerecht zu werden.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Das müsste sich aber meines Wissens (in diesem Fall nicht hundertprozentig sicher) aber mit der Föderalismusreform eigentlich erledigt haben..

Kann nur sein, dass sich das noch nicht bis in die letzte scheinaustellende Vorortbehörde rumgesprochen hat..


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

vielleicht wurde dies(verschärfung) ja im zuge der förderalismusreform still und heimlich miterledigt.
hier bei uns gibts den o.g. passus nicht mehr.

antonio


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In Bayern wird eine "außerbayrisch" abgelegte Prüfung nicht anerkannt ..... klick



also wenn ich mir den letzten Absatz durchlese. #6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Koalabaer

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist ja auch in erster Linie für "Prüfungsnomaden" gedacht - und das finde ich vollkommen i.O.



wollte nur darauf hinweisen,dass selbst in Bayern,eine unter ,,normalen''Bedingungen abgelegte Prüfung eines anderen BL anerkannt wird.Und das ist gut so.#6

Gruß Jörg


----------



## antonio

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In Bayern wird eine "außerbayrisch" abgelegte Prüfung nicht anerkannt ..... klick



dies gilt aber nur für die prüfungstouristen.
wenn ich jetzt nach bayern ziehen würde, würde mein thüringer schein anerkannt werden.

"Achtung: Nicht betroffen sind Personen, die beim Umzug nach Bayern die
Fischerprüfung und/oder den Fischereischein aus dem bisherigen Wohnsitzland
mitbringen. Für solche Bewerber gilt der Grundsatz, dass die außerbayerischen
Nachweise (Fischerprüfung, Fischereischein) in Bayern anerkannt
werden bzw. gültig sind. Das „Wohnsitzprinzip“ kann nicht entgegenstehen,
weil die außerbayerischen Nachweise erworben wurden, als
der Inhaber seine Hauptwohnung gerade nicht in Bayern hatte."

antonio


----------



## karpfenalarm

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Ich habe grad meine Fischereischeinprüfung mit 0 Fehlern abgeschlossen, weiß aber nicht wie man ordnungsgemäß einen Fisch tötet. 

In Bremen gibt es im Lehrgang nämlich keinen praktischen Teil, was ich so ziemlich Schade finde. Und solche Leute wie ich, werden dann auf die Fische zugelassen.

Aber ich suche mir erst mal jemanden, der mit zeigt wie man das richtig macht 

Passt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber es geht ja darum das einige Prüfungen zu schwer sind und es gibt Leute wie mich, die sich in bestimmten Dingen mehr wünschen. Denn nur Theorie allein bringt nix. Und ich darf mich als ausbegildeter Angler bezeichnen #q


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> sach ma Domi gehts´noch? Hartz IV Empfänger sind doch nicht unbegabter als Lohnempfänger.  Reichlich diskriminierend, deine Ansiocht.



Das würde ich jetzt so nicht unterschreiben:
Korrelation Schulabschluss/Berufsausbildung-Hartz IV

Wobei die Begabung möglicherweise nicht das Problem ist, sondern die Motivation bzw. die Perspektive.


----------



## close

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Zum Glück bekomme ich für meine Teil zur Zeit lieber garnichts von denen als Harz4 zu beantragen. :q

Wenn ich persönlich nichts für die Prüfung selbst bezahlen müßte würde ich das ganze auch etwas lockerer angehen.
Wohingegen es auch andere gibt die sich extra anstrengen sie zu bestehen um eine Beschäftigung zu haben.
Ich würde sagen das es nicht wirklich mehr Harz4 Empfänger gibt die durch fallen.

Dazu kommt das zumindest in Bayern nur noch die Prüfungsgebühren wiederholt bezahlt werden müßen.
Der Lehrgang wird für die nächsten 3 Versuche nicht benötigt, könnten auch 2 sein bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher.
Ist also von den Kosten nicht wirklich dramatisch, da zocken manche um einiges mehr über andere Wege ab.

mfg.


----------



## dorian

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*



fantazia schrieb:


> Habe meine Prüfung 1996 mit 12 Jahren in sh gemacht.Also das war wirklich Kinderkrahm.Das die bei euch nun so schwer ist kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen.Gerade Sachen die einen interessieren lernt man doch im Schlaf.Wenn man vorher noch nicht geangelt hat und wirklich kein Plan hat muss man natürlich etwas mehr lernen.
> 
> Ich persönlich fände es aber sogar gut wenn die Prüfung schwer ist und nur Leute sie bestehen die sich dafür wirklich interessieren und was dafür tun.Würde sicher einige "Schwarze Schafe" abschrecken bzw. sie würden durchfallen.



ist aber echt schwer geworden und ich musste auch den ganzen tag üben und das 2wochen habe sie 4 wochen gemacht


----------



## hulkhomer

*AW: Fischereischein Prüfung 2010 die schwerste !*

Uups... hatte schonmal was in die Richtung gepostet...


----------

